# Frontosa colony question.



## Daisoman (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have a 65 gallon tank housing one 5-6" frontosa and a 4" syno catfish. Sold my other cichlids now looking to start a small frontosa colony. 

Should I try to search for similar sized fronts or listen to the BA employee and trade my single front for a few fry and start from scratch? 

Trying to hold 3-4 fronts and upgrade my tank in a year or 2 when they grow. 

Thanks


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Daisoman,

If all you have now and for the next while is the 65g tank then you would be best with starting out with a group of fry. Frontosa are best kept in a colony of at least 8-12. This poor guy all by himself must be lonely. to add 2-3 more 5-6" fronts in a tank that size, to me, would not make sense.

If you start out with 1-2" of say 8-10 fry you will be fine for about a year in the 65g (36x18x24). Then they would be best moved to a larger tank. Adult Frontosa like a large footprint tank so a 6 footer at that stage would make them very happy.

Anyway, good luck with whatever decision you decide.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Daisoman (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks dude,

I just sold off the others last night and already he does seem lonely. I really don't want to get rid of him but I don't really have space for a larger tank until I move out from my patents house in 2 years. Is keeping a trio too small of a colony?


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

The real question is, is it a male or female? have you tried to vent the fish to find out? At 5-6" you may be able to tell. A colony of 1m and 2fm may not be bad, but 2fm/1m at that size could cause the 2 males to fight for dominance. 

also, what type of Frontosa are/were they? How many were in there before you sold off the rest? Curious why this one did not go with the other Fronts? The different collection points should really not be combined. If you don't know, i would for sure start over.


----------



## Daisoman (Jan 13, 2011)

He's a male Burundi as I bought him from a breeder as the largest of the batch. 

I had him with various type of African cichlids like blue dolphin and hap ventus. He was the only front of my previous group. After hearing that they prosper in groups I decided to start a small one until I can get a 100+ gallon. 

I understand you feel it is best to start over but I feel a wee bit attached to this guy. (can't explain why)

I will look for 2 smaller fronts and see how that pans out. I think 3"+ is a good starting point.


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Put out some ads on Kijiji and Pricenetwork.ca and on here looking for 2 female Burundi 3-5" and you should be fine. Burundi are not hard to come by. 

i get attached to my fish too.

good luck!

cheers
greg


----------



## Daisoman (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I did the kijiji and also the classified section. I will update when it is all said and done


----------

